# Forenbersicht > Wetterlinks >  >  Nord- und Ostsee Vorhersage (FRV)

## Picbuster

Sehr genaue Vorhersage fr Nord- und Ostsee. Eine dnische Seite, ldt etwas langsam (JAVA) - liefert dafr aber sehr przise Vorhersagen (dnische Sprachkenntnisse sind von Vorteil, man steigt aber auch so durch):

http://ifm.frv.dk/index.asp?USER=SURFERE

Die Kartenausschnitte kann anklicken, um so zur lokalen Region zu gelangen. Dann im Men die Parameter verndern.

----------

